# Work Benchtop



## Craig Moore (Feb 5, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this question but here it is. I made a workbench this past summer but didn't take the time to insure I got the top smooth. It is made from red oak boards glued & biscuited together. I would now like to make the top flat & smooth. I read an article somewhere but can't find it where they talked about using a router in a jig with a flat bottom bit and you ran it back & forth across the top and it made it all the same thickness. All you had to do was pick the lowest spot, set your depth to that, and everything else would be cut down to that.

Anyone know of this?
Thanks,
Craig


----------



## Marcus (Dec 1, 2009)

It's called router skis. I've never used or made it but there has been a lot of talk on it about here. Just do a search on skis.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Craig....

When used to flatten smaller pieces of wood I'm sure skis work just fine. By smaller I mean smaller than the surface that the ski's are using as a reference point or the surface that the ski's are riding atop. In order to plane down a sizable top such as a workbench, I would think that in order to obtain a flat surface you'll need to set up guide rails on either side of the bench top running parallel down the length of the top. Kind of like standard ski's on steroids. If your bench is a stationary one, you can use the floor as a reference to set up your rails, thereby giving you the opportunity to not only mill a flat surface, but one that is perfectly level. Flat does not necessarily equate to level. Having such as surface to work off of to start with just makes everything much easier down the road especially when working on longer/wider pieces.


----------



## acducey (Oct 13, 2010)

*Flattening workbench top*

Craig,
If you'll go to Wood Magazine.com and do a search for "How to flatten an uneven workbench top", you'll find an article that shows how to do it with a router on rails.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Craig, while the router used with the rail jig will give you the surface you want I think a belt sander is a better way to go. Woodsmith Shop had a video showing the process and it was quick and painless. Consider the time spent to build the rail jig and then add how long it will take for a flat bottom cutter to cover the entire top. Check on PBS.org to find the show. You might also consider renting a floor sander to level your table top.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*options*

Don't forget the, uh (dare I say it on a router forum?) hand plane option. :dirol:


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

I've done it with a router on rails, and it worked, although the long rails did sag a tiny bit, which I didn't figure out until I tried to assemble something large and straight on the bench. 
the second time I did it with a #6 jointer plane, checking frequently with a 7' straightedge. that time I got it nice and flat, and it took less time, too, as there was basically no setup.

the router on rails method would be the thing if your benchtop has reversing grain or for some reason isn't conducive to hand tool work, but a sharp plane leaves a nicer surface. the plane a bit and check with the straightedge process has a better feel and feedback.


----------



## tprofera (Jun 29, 2008)

+1 for hand planes


----------

